# Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...



## Davedavidsen (3. Juni 2018)

*Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

Hallo liebe Community, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... also mein Problem ist folgendes : Ich kaufte mir einen PC, Monitor hatte ich bereits zuhause (handelt sich um den LG Flatron W2242T-SF), alles gut, habe 1 Monat ca problemfrei diesen benutzen können. Von Jetzt auf gleich, nachdem ich den PC ausgeschaltet habe und am nächsten Tag diesen wieder angeschaltet hab, sagt der Monitor mir "Check Signal Cable". Ich startete den PC öfters neu und irgendwann funktionierte es wieder?! Nun ein paar Wochen später, wieder das gleiche "Check Signal Cable". Ich habe meinen PC an meinen Fernseher via HDMI-Kabel verbunden, hier funktioniert alles einwandfrei... Der Monitor hat keinen HDMI-Anschluss also benutze ich Ein VGA zur HDMI Buchse, heißt, Am Monitor ist das VGA Kabel dran endet aber in einer Buchste für den HDMI Anschluss. Das HDMI-Kabel wird dann mit dem PC verbunden.
Ich weiß leider nicht wo das Kernproblem liegt, daher hoffe ich ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen. Wenn Fragen entstehen einfach fragen...

PC Daten die relevant sein könnten:
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970
Monitor : LG Flatron W2242T-SF


----------



## Torben456 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

Vielleicht hat das Anschlusskabel einen Defekt oder ein Wackelkontakt, der Adapter kann ebenfalls kaputt sein. 
Wenn du das alles ausgetauscht hast und es immer noch Probleme bereitet, liegt es am Monitor, da es ja am TV ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Davedavidsen (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

Ich versuche mal, den Adapter zu wechseln...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Davedavidsen (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

Also, ich habe das Problem entdeckt, es liegt wahrscheinlich am Adapter... habe meinen PC und Monitor nun regulär über VGA verbunden. Aber da kam die nächste Baustelle, ein paar Minuten in Benutzung, hängt der PC sich auf und es freezt alles

Irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

Bitte das komplette System angeben incl Netzteil.

Und selbst wenn es irgendwann wieder gehen sollte dann unbedingt den Monitor digital anschließen.
Der Schirm hat ja laut Internet nen DVI Anschluss. 
VGA ist von der Bildqualität sowas von 90er Jahre.


----------



## Davedavidsen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Monitor erkennt plötzlich kein Signal mehr...*

also hallo nochmal! ich hab mir jetzt ein DVI kabel gekauft und es damit nochmal versucht. kommt leider aufs gleiche wie beim VGA kabel raus. Rechner an, ein paar minuten in benutzung. Auf einmal friert alles ein. Dann kommt die fehlermeldung von Windows 10 ‚es sei etwas schiefgelaufen, der pc wird neugestartet 0-100%‘
Ich denke es hat irgendwas mit der grafikhardware zu tun. Da ich einmal
mozilla firefox gestartet habe und alles kurz gefreezt ist, dann kam unten rechts eine benachrichtigung von wegen ‚Grafikhardware keinen zugriff auf firefox.exe‘ oder sowas
also es freezt alles erst im hintergrund und irgendwann friert dann auch die maus ein.

das komplette system 
Windows 10 64-Bit
integrierte graka Intel HD Graphics 4600
Nvidia Geforce GTX 970
i5 prozessor
16 GB RAM
ich weiß leider nicht was für ein Netzteil ich habe
danke auf jeden fall


----------

